# New cornmorphs



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Ive been looking at the ACR recently and have found what appear to be new combinations morphs that I at least had never heard of before. They are;

Amel Z- Amel+Cinder As requested, AmelZ - Photo Gallery
Amber bloodred- Hypo+caramel+blood 
Anery Phantom- Anery+Hypo+Charcoal American Cornsnake Registry - LBR'S ANERY PHANTOM-02F
Cinder Ghost- Cinder+Hypo American Cornsnake Registry - LBR'S ANERY PHANTOM-02F
Lavender Ghost- Anery+Hypo+Lavender 
Lava Lavender- Lava+Lavender American Cornsnake Registry - SA 2015
Lava Sunkissed- Lava+Sunkissed
Sunkissed Amber- Sunkissed+Caramel+Hypo
Sunkissed Charcoal- Charcoal+Sunkissed
Sunkissed Lavender- Sunkissed+Lavender American Cornsnake Registry - CCC'S TREY
Sunkissed Amel- Sunkissed+Amel American Cornsnake Registry - CCC'S INFERNO

I know that a lot of them are like adding an extra form of hypo or anery into the mixture but Ive got pictures of all of them and most do look very different. Opinions please.

Edit: Ive added links where you can find pictures of some of the snakes


----------



## Corny-Dawny (Jun 10, 2007)

Sound interesting, where can you see pics.
Dawn


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

these will be the latest top end morphs to be produced in the states... shouldnt be here for 2/3 years i reckon most of them.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> these will be the latest top end morphs to be produced in the states... shouldnt be here for 2/3 years i reckon most of them.


aye, by the time we get them the americans will have had plenty of time to invent stupid names for them too.

anyone doing anery C much over here nige?

I'm just glad the only one I get moaned about are plasmas.


Mason


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

that amel z's very nice:no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I don't see any pidcs of the amelz

are most of those anery c based morphs? Are americans now reffering to anery c as anery z? I'm crap on corn genetics

Mason


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I don't see any pidcs of the amelz
> 
> are most of those anery c based morphs? Are americans now reffering to anery c as anery z? I'm crap on corn genetics
> 
> Mason


 
anery c, cinder and z are the same thing, z was the old name before cinder was used

here the pics:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:, that has fried my brain with how stunning it is


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

looks like anery c (as I know it, no idea what is the preffered term amongst people in the know) is the key to uinlocking some pretty nice stuff. 

Mason


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i use anery c or cinder, same as i use anery b or charcoal, think eithers well known:no1:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

cool, cheers.

We do own corns but i'm a python man myself so don't really look into the genetics side of corns much, I don't doubt we will breed corns, Sami will want to do it, but my attention will be on the python and boa side of things. 

Basically i'm out to make baby retics 

I see things in terms of dom/co-dom etc rather than "hypo-motley-dreamscapemoonjuiceglow cubed corn" :lol:

Mason


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> cool, cheers.
> 
> We do own corns but i'm a python man myself so don't really look into the genetics side of corns much, I don't doubt we will breed corns, Sami will want to do it, but my attention will be on the python and boa side of things.
> 
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## Kenorsanc (Dec 10, 2006)

Only 2 of the new combos that I named are made with cinder and that the AmelZ and the Cinder ghost. I do agree that the AmelZ is very nice kind of like a paradox snow almost but very nice. Also that was made in 2004 so it should be breeding this year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

the amel z has been bred from this year, he's owned by Low Belly Reptiles Home

CCCorns have suggested "honey" as a name for sunkissed caramel.

Rich is now calling the C/Z corns Ashy, and Carol is using the name Cinder. Must admit I prefer Cinder, but as long as it's not called "anery C/Z" anymore, as it's not anery in the slightest!


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

toyah said:


> the amel z has been bred from this year, he's owned by Low Belly Reptiles Home
> 
> CCCorns have suggested "honey" as a name for sunkissed caramel.
> 
> Rich is now calling the C/Z corns Ashy, and Carol is using the name Cinder. Must admit I prefer Cinder, but as long as it's not called "anery C/Z" anymore, as it's not anery in the slightest!


I agree, "ashy" just doesn't have quite the same ring to it :razz:.


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

I think it's just not a particularly pretty name for what are particularly pretty corns! Plus for combination names, Amel cinder sounds much nicer than Ashy amel.

It'll be wonderful to see what combinations are produced from this gene, as far as I know there's only been cinder+amel and cinder+hypo "released". I imagine Serpenco has a few things hidden away with some nice combinations though ...


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:hmm: ashy is such a stupid name. it conjours up images of a grey snake with black speckles!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

amel Z are stunning..
1000 layout for one normal anery c though


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> amel Z are stunning..
> 1000 layout for one normal anery c though


:eek4:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eeji said:


> :eek4:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dollars though.. so 500 big ones here.. still a fair wack


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i'll do you a breeding deal then nige - you provide the female cinder half, i'll provide the male amel half, and we'll go 50/50 on the het babies


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

lol... i think they may be too much.. although i AM tempted to get male only for now lol.
i have probably already spent all i can for hamm


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:mf_dribble: you've got far too many nice snakes!!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

eeji said:


> :mf_dribble: you've got far too many nice snakes!!!!!


nah, there are a couple more than i dont have just yet


----------

